# Springfield boat ramp closed



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

I rarely fish Springfield but went down to the 224 boat ramp this morning and they were putting out the big concrete blocks in front of the ramp. They just put the docks in a few weeks ago. I talked to the guys working there they said the springfield trusties ordered it closed. I know the ramp on the lakemore side charges to use there ramp but dont know the cost.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Read a couple of articles in one of the local community papers. Been many complaints about people not following the lake rules and discussions about how to provide for more enforcement. They were going to start charging the same launch fees as Lakemore side then decided a single entry point would be easier for inspections, etc. and decided to close the Springfield ramp.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

$7 bucks a day or $45 yearly. That's a joke!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you can say that again.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Interesting, there is an EEI tournament there in two weeks. Wonder how that's going to play out.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Specific to EEI-

We have already been in contact with Lakemore Twp. in order to obviously move the event to their jurisdiction.

Once that determination is made, everyone will be advised of what change will happen.

Nip


----------



## dmbenjamin12 (Feb 27, 2012)

bobby said:


> Interesting, there is an EEI tournament there in two weeks. Wonder how that's going to play out.



And were gonna.spank em bobby 
{Dave}


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Didnt they just pave that and make a ramp 2 years ago when it opened to the public? Now they are closing it? 

EDIT: nevermind, i was thinking wingfoot drrrrr!


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

All the government offices are struggling to pay there bills. It's getting out of control. Red light cams, boats launching fees, seat belt check points, never ending boating safety checks.... All in the name of safety. They can't raise taxes but they can fine there way back to a balanced buget.
Were paying for it one way or the other.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

that sucks there was some decent smallies in there...that 7 bucks can kiss my arse..


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

you will not have to pay to launch at lakemore until May, Then it is $7.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Positive response from Lakemore Twp. for a special event recreational use small venue.

A ramp change to Lakemore has been made for EEI on 4/14, all else remains the same.

DO indeed be prepared with a launch fee of $7 if fishing this event. 

I currently won't engage in a chevy/ford discussion about fees associated with recreational use of waterways. I did take the lead in discussions and offered up our group to be in compliance with their revenue efforts.

I can tell you that having dealt with a multitude of different people, agencies, parks, municipalities, counties, states and TVA... the folks at Lakemore were seemingly understanding to the positive aspects events such as EEI can have, moreso than most. 

They were rightfully concerned about things that they should be concerned about, that could negatively impact their efforts as well.

See ALL the EEI gurus on Sat 4/14 ~launch time of 7AM~ and weighin at 3:30PM all NOW AT the LAKEMORE ramp...

nip
http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

$7 a day to launch or $3.80 a gallon for gas to make a drive to a better
lake. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> $7 a day to launch or $3.80 a gallon for gas to make a drive to a better lake. Decisions, decisions.


Some of the top anglers I have known, even reflected in our annual 1099's, were also numbers guys... mathematicians, economists, business, sales, etc

Example http://www.dobass.com/BASSPIMPS/KITSONS/kitson.html

You're dead nuts on smallieguy.

I stink at math... never even plugged the numbers on that equation 

Kinda crazy actually :C


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

What's the deal? Is Lakemore charging to launch before May or not?
In the past they have not charged before Memorial Day and after Labor Day.

P.S. I live 3.54 miles from Springfield. Between the holidays I'll pay the $3.80 a gallon to go elsewhere.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> DO indeed be prepared with a launch fee of $7 if fishing this event.
> 
> I currently won't engage in a chevy/ford discussion about fees associated with recreational use of waterways. I did take the lead in discussions and offered up our group to be in compliance with their revenue efforts.


Cullin' you must just be lucky


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

FORD, Just sayen'


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Cullin' you must just be lucky


My inquiry was in reference to practice time beforehand.

I am so glad our group will help with their revenue efforts.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for taking care of this Nip.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

$7 in gas money can get me to a lot of good lakes near Springfield Lake. I'll just wave to the good folks of Lakemore as I pass by and their village continues to sink into the lake! 

What's the township doing shutting down the only other ramp on the opposite side of the lake! That lake is big enough that you need 2 ramps! If they want to address the complaints, they should just move the ramp back in front of the police station like it used to be and start charging launch fees. 

You don't see nearly as many people on that lake as there used to be. I remember the beach on the springfield side being busy all the time till they closed it. They should of added a concession stand and changing rooms instead of closing it! This resource is being underutilized by both springfield and lakemore.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> I am so glad our group will help with their revenue efforts.


I bet 

Me too 

...Chevy [email protected]

nip


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I practically grew up on that lake and its hard to believe that either side hasnt provided more of a recreational feel. I know its not very big to do much but it is a nice little lake.
Heck, they used to have beaches, a beach house on the Lakemore side (a long time ago), a park with a roller coaster, The Regatta every year.
Now they have the Gazebo and Rockin on the Docks. 
At least EEI is using the resources yearly. 
I do believe they are trying to get funds back to the Lakemore side. It forces people to drive to the other side and pay $7 to launch.
I however, am in your guys shoes, I would rather go somewhere else.
I imagine that there wont be much boat traffic out there this year.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Think of the economic impact! 
If I'm not fishing Springfield because of a $7 launch fee, I'm not stopping at the Springfield McDonalds for breakfast or the Speedway for gas.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> Think of the economic impact!
> If I'm not fishing Springfield because of a $7 launch fee, I'm not stopping at the Springfield McDonalds for breakfast or the Speedway for gas.


or the police station to pay a traffic fine.(224=speed trap!)
ps-First lake I fished in 1970 when new in town. Caught PB largemouth-5.5#, and foolishly ate it!


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

In Toledo we formed a committee and adopted Cullen Park. It was run down and in bad need of maintenance. Once we formed a committee things started to happen. We started working with the city and got a grant to dredge a channel, cleaned up the weeds along the shore and installed and repaired the park benches. There are no launch fees as of now. That could change we don't know.

Once we got this project started people started getting on board, the local businesses, retirees started spreading wood chips on walking trails, someone donated a 6 ft. tall anchor for the entrance. Not we are going for a second grant for ramp repairs and repave the parking lot. It just keeps getting bigger and better.
This all started with just a few people that wanted to fix up the park with a few new benches.
My advice is put an add in the local paper and call a meeting to clean up your lake. I'm sure there are a lot of people that feel the same way you do.
It only takes one or two to get the ball rolling. If you don't do it for your self, do it for your kids and grand kids.
You can check our web sight cullenpark.org


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been catfishing that lake for a couple years now from shore. I finally got a boat to go in there, and they do this. Looks like Portage Lakes will be my new spot. Although I could just back my trailer up to the opening right next to the fence and drop the jon in that way.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I personally only fish springfield a couple times a year, but it still angers me to be a resident of over 20 yrs and not be able to swim, or boat here any more. 

If they wanted to address the problem of idiot boaters/jet skiers they could have 9.9'd it. Poor people are not the problem. making people pay to use the lake will cut down on traffic (just not the correct traffic).


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know if it still applies but Lakemore used to provide free yearly launch stickers if you have a Golden Buckeye card


----------



## Channelcatman (Sep 21, 2009)

barf said:


> I personally only fish springfield a couple times a year, but it still angers me to be a resident of over 20 yrs and not be able to swim, or boat here any more.
> 
> If they wanted to address the problem of idiot boaters/jet skiers they could have 9.9'd it. Poor people are not the problem. making people pay to use the lake will cut down on traffic (just not the correct traffic).


Amen barf!!! 
Clearly another decision without full thought!
If the lake is controlled by Springfield and Lakemore then that means that the taxpayers are supporting it right?
Why didn't we have any say in what could be done to help remedy the so called problems?


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

My buddy wades there all the time and watches the meetings on the community channel. He said really its just a handful of people that are complaining, mostly made up of people living right on the lake. There past complaints were about the wind surfers getting in the way of water skiers, which they got them outlawed. I thought those things were pretty cool, never been in my way. I guess there biggest current complaints are 1) Obviously crazy boat drivers. 2) People fishing in the speed zone 3) Coming to close to private property/throwing lures to close to there person docks and property. I know you can fish till 10 am in the speed zone. But if I'm paying $7 and I cant fish the speed zone or cant get allot of the shore line. What's that leave to fish?


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Bantam3x said:


> My buddy wades there all the time and watches the meetings on the community channel. He said really its just a handful of people that are complaining, mostly made up of people living right on the lake. There past complaints were about the wind surfers getting in the way of water skiers, which they got them outlawed. I thought those things were pretty cool, never been in my way. I guess there biggest current complaints are 1) Obviously crazy boat drivers. 2) People fishing in the speed zone 3) Coming to close to private property/throwing lures to close to there person docks and property. I know you can fish till 10 am in the speed zone. But if I'm paying $7 and I cant fish the speed zone or cant get allot of the shore line. What's that leave to fish?


these same few people have been crying for yrs and yrs. if it isn't one thing it's another. "the swimmers are trashing the beach, the fisherpeople are to close to our property, the rc boats make too much noise". It's always something, and they always get their way. Not one of these decisions made by the counsel have been for the bennefit of the majority of springfield's citizens. either a person who sits on the board lives on the lake, or all of this is just a way to sifen money from the government. I watched the meeting about this on the springfield channel. they brought in outside help from the state. one of the main things that they kept asking was how to get money from the state. (I am well aware of OGF's policy about politics, however this one directly affects the members of this site).....I thought springfield lake was public...(only if you can afford it!!!)


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are signs posted at the north end of the lake that say "no public boat launch" or anything similar? Can I still put my kayak in, or hand-launch my little jon boat that doesn't need a trailer (and therefore, doesn't need a ramp)? It does seem a little silly to have a public lake, where the public is allowed to boat for free... but you have to pay $7 to use the ramp. Just wondering if I can get around the $7 by not needing a ramp... or are they going to make it illegal to boat on that lake without paying your $7 fee? If that were the case... wouldn't it be the township selling (or... making a profit off of) a state-managed resource?


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

It really depends on which cop is driving by at the time. I had no problems puting my kayak in at the old beach last year, however my neighbors were told that their dog was not allowed swim due to the no swimming signs.. ( I said, what about the fish and ducks) My neighbor told them that it was OK because their dog can't read.


----------



## uaz1 (Sep 1, 2008)

I drive by Springfield Lake everyday in the morning and at night, and I definitly see much less ...if any boats on the water since the barriers were put up. If the weather was decent, I would see about 3-5 boats on the water with their trailers parked on the Springfield side. I just din't see that anymore. 
I live in Hartville area, and I gotta tell ya, I agree with you guys, I won't pay 7 bucks to fish that lake, too many other lakes nearby that are free!

If you notice the barriers are not any type of permanent barrier. It wouldn't surprise me to see those lifted out by next season.


----------

